# - !

## Elenka05

, ,      .  :Embarrassment:  
   ().   10000. 5000    ( ).     ?    ?
  75  80 - 5000
  50  75 - 5000 

 75-80     ,  5000    ?

, ,  !  !  :Wow:

----------

*Elenka05*,    -   ,   .

----------


## Elenka05

.. :
  75.1  80 - 10000 .
  50.1  75.1 - 5000 .

 ?  2 , ?

----------

> 75-80     ,  5000    ?

----------


## Elenka05

!   :Smilie:

----------

:
1)  ;
2)

----------


## Gnom W

. !!!
(  - . -,       !)
       .!

----------


## Gnom W

. !!!
(  - . -,       !)
      .!
   . -   !!!

----------

.     50%    ,     . 07  , 02        5 000 .
   07 :
75 80
51 75

----------

> .     50%    ,     . 07  , 02        5 000 .
>    07 :
> 75 80
> 51 75


     50%    .          - "-"....

----------

.      .
    ?

----------


## .

**,    07,        07.
..  75  80     10 000=
       50% .
 51  75      5 000=
         ,        ,    ""    . 
 02  07        . (   ...)

----------

02         ,         ,  07   51 75.
    .

----------


## Elena66

" .                80    75.       75          . 
(08,10,50,51)"

----------

.      ?

----------


## GITS

**,   ,        ,     -     51-75.

----------

, , .               .
    50%     ,

----------


## Elena66

51     /   
                 .  50%      (    )

----------


## jul-2000

,   .

----------

,  .

----------


## Elena66

.     


:           ,      31.10.2000 N 94,       ?
  ""

:         -        ,      31.10.2000 N 94,            ,    ,     80 " "     75 "  ".         75           .
                 75    50 "", 51 " ".
           75     08 "   ", 10 "", 15 "    ", 41 ""  .
    75     ().

08.12.2000 ..

----------


## Elena66

:           -  ,   50%  ?  ,       ?       ?

:  .1 .807   ( )      ()       () ,         .
      ,           -  ,   50%  .
     ,    ( )        ,        (.1 .809).
       :
1)  58 -  51,
      1  ( );
2)  06 -  51,
     1  ( ).

04.09.97 ..

  ""

----------


## Elena66

.     


:    .132       ,      ?

:    .2 .51             .  ,      ,       ,     ,    ,        .    .19          ,          .    .11    ,       .        , ,    .9  -  ,      .  ,  .132       ,         ,       .

14.04.2000 ..


I

----------


## Gnom W

, ,  ,    ,      .  ,         ,  /     !!! !!!
"   !"
      ?       (),  ...   ,   /,                /  ,      50%      ,   ""    /,      ( : 75/80; 51/75),    ,   .,     ,          ! Ѩ -    !    !  ,  !         ,  !

----------

,     .,         . ..    ,   . ,   ?

----------

**,  -?
    , .

----------

-  ,   .     ?   1,5     ...

----------


## stas

> , ,  ,    ,      .  ,         ,  /     !!! !!!


  :Smilie: .   ,        ?

----------

